# Police Officer Gale Stauffer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Kevin "Gale" Stauffer*

Tupelo Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Monday, December 23, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 38
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/23/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Corporal Gale Stauffer was shot and killed as he and two other officers responded to a bank robbery on South Gloster Street, near the intersection with Main Street, at approximately 3:00 pm.

As the officers approached the suspect(s), who were stopped in traffic at a railroad crossing, at least one subject opened fire on them at close range. Corporal Stauffer was shot and killed and a second officer was critically wounded before the subject(s) fled in a vehicle.

A citizen used one of the officers' radios to alert dispatchers that the officers had been shot. The wounded officer was transported to a local hospital in guarded condition.

The suspects(s) remain at large.

Corporal Stauffer was a combat veteran of the Louisiana Army National Guard. He had served with the Tupelo Police Department for eight years and had previously served with the Lee County Sheriff's Office for one year. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Bart Aguirre
Tupelo Police Department
220 N Front Street
Tupelo, MS 38804

Phone: (662) 841-6491

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21898-corporal-kevin-gale-stauffer#ixzz2oOAdQSz5


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Stauffer


----------

